# Go! Go! Gourdzilla! Yeeeah!



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Gourdzilla is an 8 foot pumpkin creature puppet. He's still in progress. I still have some design changes to make. I need to shorten his neck and make some changes so it's more comfortable to wear. Once the design is finished it will be "corpsed" with latex, cotton batting and vines. The puppeteer (my friend Matt) will be hidden behind a cape eventually.


























Gourdzilla is complete! Can't wait to scare the snot out of some kids!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

The awesome factor is topping the charts and you're not even done yet!

Let's see some video!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that looks cool , the kids around here are going to freak,cant wait till halloweeen nite----that would look cool in my corn field


----------



## Nevergoback (Oct 2, 2009)

That is going to scare the TOTS something awful!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Mr_Chicken said:


> The awesome factor is topping the charts and you're not even done yet!
> 
> Let's see some video!


Thanks. I was planning on some video, but one of the ski boots busted. The feet of the puppet are attached to the skis. Because he couldn't walk the puppet I didn't bother with video. Once the problem is fixed I'll put some video up.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Absolutely unbelievable! I can't wait to see it in action!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That thing is awesome! Can we expect a parts list, and a tutotrial at some point? This is one I'm sure a lot of us wouldn't mind tackiling. Very creative!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Parts list is just PVC, bolts, nuts and screws and a pair of skis. The pumpkin head is paper mache covered in cotton balls and latex. I'm not even sure yet what I used for PVC. I always have some on hand, so I really didn't buy any specifically for this prop. Come to think of it, I didn't really take any measurements either, except for the ribs. I kind of eyed everything and adjusted as I went along.

I will post video once I fix the ski boot that broke. I'll have to get close up pics of some of the parts before I start adding latex. I think a how to could fill a small book though.

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Love it !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This would be be outstanding as a static prop, but as a puppet - total WOW!

I'm happy to see you've got a fair bit of padding on the part of the framework the puppeteer is wearing. I can imagine this might have some weight to it once it's completed.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Great job. I like the set up you have. I'll be curious to see the final outcome when your done.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

HZ, that is too cool! And attaching the jointed legs to the skis is awesome!


P. s. I saved all your pics so . . . one day . . .


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Way impressive, can't wait to see it in action..the armature itself is just too fun to look at.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool look's like alot of engineering went into this prop great job


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

WOW! just WOW!. That thing is going to be amazing when it is finished and I can't wait to see it. It looks terrific right now, impressive construction on this.
You did an outstanding job on the head, that alone looks amazing. That is quite possibly going to be the coolest costume I have seen this year and I went to midwest haunters convention back in june. There were alot of cool costumes there also.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I like it! Give me one! LOL


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

A-M-A-S-I-N-G!!!!! I noticed this on facebook and I am still amazed how cool it is. Very nice job!!!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

You did a really great job. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome! That's all i have to say!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Wonderful job. Can't wait for the video and see him in action


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

That is awsome !! can't wait for the video.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

*Gourdzilla Prop Video*

Some of you requested a video of my Gourdzilla prop. I couldn't take video before because the boot on the ski broke. I've replaced the boot with a snowbording shoe clamp type of thing. I also shortened the skis, added a cushioned back board on the harness for comfort and shortened the neck a bit. It's really light weight right now, but I haven't added the latex to the body yet.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Gourdzilla is outstanding!!!
Does the operator get draped in a cape type thing or just a black outfit.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Eeeekim said:


> Gourdzilla is outstanding!!!
> Does the operator get draped in a cape type thing or just a black outfit.


Yup, he'll have a cape with a mesh screen where the puppeteer can see through it. The cape will be sewn together on the top and sides, but not the bottom. The puppeteer will be between the two layers of cape fabric so he won't be seen at all.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, I can see that thing coming out of the fog and scaring some TOTers to death!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow. that's amazing! can we see some nightshots when its all finished! it would look so badass with some glow in the dark paint on it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If this creature doesn't scare the crap out of the ToTs, nothing will


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

WOOHOOOOOO!!!! Cool times Wicked to the power of Awesomeness! I can't WAIT to see the vid of him walking when he's fully tricked out. You gonna do a fire-flicker circuit to illuminate inside the head, I assume?

I'm with Johnny... if that sucker comes looming up out of the fog it's gonna be skid-mark city... both on your lawn and in the ToTs' skivvies...


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I love this. You are definitely gonna scare the TOTS! Nice work.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

This is awesome work even in the "bare bones" format...heh...sorry....love it, can't wait to see more!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

wow! Plus what everyone else said..X3!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I just fell over stunned from the awesomeness! hunh, what?!$&&*@&


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome. That will scare plenty of tots this year. Hell, I know plenty of adults that would freak out too.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow that is totally freakin awesome!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Tooooooooo Cooooool!!!! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Once again I am amazed at the sheer genius of the folks "next door"! Just when I think I've seen the most amazing thing for the season, someone comes along and adds to the growing list of unbelievable things coming out of our garages and workshops. Bring on the corpsing!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

THat looks great!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I cant wait to see him dressed up!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ask Matt to show us his tattoo....

that thing is the bomb. I am so jealous..


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments! Gourdzilla is finally complete. I've added pics to the first page.

Debbie, I'll get pics of Matt's tattoo next time he comes by.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Unreal! Just when I think that I've seen some of the most creative props, out comes another that just blows my mind.
As everyone else already said.....this is going to scare the living daylights out of alot of TOTS and adults alike!
Awesome work!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

awesomeness on the costume prop !!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... amazing job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"It lives! Mwahahaha!" 


This is such a stunning piece of workmanship that any puppeteer would be proud to operate. He should go pro


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

That is incredible! Very nice work!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey HZ.................
I love this thing, and especially how clean your PVC bending is. I like how you flattened the ribs before you curved them to form the ribcage. My favorite piece is the collar bone, so many bends to get just the shape and look you needed....very nice
Could you please tell us a little more about how you did your bending/PVC heating.
I don't see any scorching from a torch or heat gun on your PVC. Did you paint the structure white before the photos..?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Did you ever take any photos or video with the cape covering the operator? Would love to see how this guy looks coming out of the dark!


----------

